# Is there any chance of getting pregnant at 43 with IVF?



## jules3 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi there, Last year at the age of 42 I was given a 20% chance success rate of IVF being successful.  Since embarking on immune therapy I am now 43 so the success rate would have dropped. I would love anybody to tell me if they have embarked on IVF at 43 and whether it was successful or not? Thanks I would love to hear from you.
Jules3


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hope this thread helps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59854.0

Karenanna xxx


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

hi im jill and on the much dreaded 2ww (day 7)

My wonderful husband and i embarked on ivf/icsi as we married in November 2008 and although I have a daughter 15 who he treats as his own we desperatly want a child of our own

My fsh and lh levels are very good (cant remember exact number)
Had AMH test of 23.4 which told me i still have a good store of eggs

Im 44 next month and if this time does not work we are going to live in london for a few weeks and attand ARGC which I am told helps ladies who are older and ttc

I wish you the best of luck 

Jill
x


----------



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,   I'm Raphael and I am 43 years old. I also have been receiving immune treatment which has delayed my embarking on another IVF cycle. My last cycle was  August (200. Sadly no BFP. My FSH back then was 6.2. I am worried now in case my FSH has risen since then. I hope to start my new cycle at the end of April. I am feeling impatient and anxious. I will be 44 in April which isn't doing much for my confidence either. I feel down because I notice that most ladies on FF are using DE at my age. Sometimes I feel all positive and remind myself and others that plenty women in their 40s are having babies. Other times (like now) I feel despondent and at a loose end. Sorry, I'm having a downer. I'll probaby be all chirpy again in a couple of days. Anyway good luck to you Jules, hope your immune therapy and future treatment will be a succes and best of luck to you Jill on your 2ww. Fingers crossed for you that you will be successful. Let us know how you get on.

Bye for now.

R. xx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Jill, assuming you have no issue of PCO, your AMH level is very good indeed, especially for our age. there are many FF 25 years old who dont have that result. good luck. xxx


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello

Just saw your post and thought I'd mention that I conceived my twins at age 42.5 through ivf with my own eggs.  This was our 6th and final attempt so I was and still am amazed!

Good luck
O


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi All
Im 43 and I have tried 2 goes with my own eggs and 2 goes with DE.
None have resulted in live birth, all neg except for my 2nd DE which was positive- but M/C 6 weeks.
I am 44 in June and have no idea what to do next, I dont know if I should try with my own eggs one more time or DE again.
I have made a few attempts to find a UK egg donor, and have made an appointment at Create & The Lister- but not really sure- would love to conceive with my own eggs, and I am a good responder, but know the reality of success at my age is rubbish 
I dont know if I should cut to the chase and go for DE again. Both create & Lister have overseas partner clinics so its a possibility.
This trying to have a baby malarky is turning into a bit of an epic- sigh why isnt life straight forward!?  

Karen x


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Karen, have you thought of pgd? though expensive, it might give you more certainty. eg Suitcase (aged 3 had a vg response each time, third time did pgd, I think 10 eggs, 8 fert, good development etc. So far so good BUT pgd showed NOT ONE was normal. they would never have implanted. She is gutted understandably but i think in the long run it gives clarity and i wish i had done rather than waste time energy and money on cycles.


----------

